# ممكن شرح لي ماهو HPGL-Code (*.plt)



## محمد وعد (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح ماهو HPGL-Code (*.plt) في coreldrew وكيف اضع الطول والعرض وعمق الحفر فيه وهل يعمل بي ncstudio


----------



## salah_design (30 يناير 2011)

محمد وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن شرح ماهو hpgl-code (*.plt) في coreldrew وكيف اضع الطول والعرض وعمق الحفر فيه وهل يعمل بي ncstudio


وعليكم السلام
اخي محمد انا جالس الان اعملك بالتصميم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد وعد (31 يناير 2011)

تسلم ياغالي وماقصرت بس اهتملي بالشرح كيف اعمل تصميم 2 دي والتول باث


----------

